

CardDAV beta for FastMail - robinhood
http://blog.fastmail.com/2015/06/01/carddav-beta-for-fastmail-business-and-family-accounts-is-here/

======
robinhood
I tried the CardDAV beta back in December 2014 and it was buggy at the time. I
wonder if it works better now. I hope it does, because I expect only very high
quality service from Fastmail. And the first version of CardDAV simply didn't
work well at all on OSX.

~~~
robn_fastmail
We've made a lot of improvements since then. Did you ever report the problems
you had?

~~~
robinhood
Yep and I actually never had an answer :-) It was surprising as usually your
support is top notch. (Disclaimer: happy customer for 4 years now)

~~~
robn_fastmail
Give me a ticket number and I'll have a look.

Tbh, I wouldn't be surprised to find the ticket was assigned to me and I never
got to it. I have a few CardDAV tickets still lying around. That's part of the
"beta" guarantee - support is .. spotty :P

